# Körnung eines Bildes veringern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
kennt einer von euch eine Möglichkeit bei einem Foto die Körnung (iso 800) zu löschen oder zu veringern ohne die Schärfe des Bildes zu veringern?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Könntest Du einen kleinen Ausschnitt des Bildes anhängen?


----------



## zirag (14. Januar 2006)

Meistens nicht ohne, dass das Bild weicher wird.

Ich kann da nur Neatimage empfehlen, ist als PlugIn für PS oder als alleinstehendes Tool verfügbar 

Hier ein Beispiel http://www.neatimage.com/examples.html 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2006)

@Markus: Nein kann ich nicht da das Bild noch nicht digitalisiert ist. Es ist ein Teil einer Serie mit Tag- und Nachtbildern und die Nachtbilder sind halt mit einem stärkeren Film augfenommen worden. Da aber noch alle Bilder digitalisiert werden, dachte ich mir ob es vielleicht möglich ist die so auf eine Qualitätsstufe zu bekommen.

@Zirag: Werd ich mir mal anschauen.

Erst mal Danke an euch beide!


----------



## regurge (15. Januar 2006)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meistens nicht ohne, dass das Bild weicher wird.
> 
> Ich kann da nur Neatimage empfehlen, ist als PlugIn für PS oder als alleinstehendes Tool verfügbar
> 
> ...



ahh danke für den Link, bestimmt hilfreich, werd das auch mal testen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2006)

@Zirag: hast du zufällig eine Ahnung wo man das PS Plugin herbekommt? Auf der Seite ist nur die Vollversion als Demo erhältlich. Und mit dieser wird bei mir das plugin nicht automatisch mit installiert.

hab das jetzt mal an einem Bild ausprobiert, aber im Grunde passiert ja nichts anderes als das ein Weichzeichenfilter draufgelegt wird und dann noch einmal unscharf Maskieren.
Die Frage ist nun ob ich dafür extra ein neues Prog brauch oder ob das die gleichen Ergebnisse hat wie mit den beiden PS-Filtern.

Kennt Ihr dafür vielleicht irgendwo eine gescheite Anleitung in Deutsch?

Kennt Ihr vielleicht Noise Ninja und wenn ja wie beurteilt Ihr das im Vergleich mit Neat Image?

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2006)

Also ic hhab nun auch mal Noise Ninja ausprobiert und hab gleich auf anhieb ein besseres ergebnis als mit Neat Image erzielt.
Aber wie schon gesagt sind alle diese Tools sehr nice aber im grunde kann ich das was diese machen auch mit Weichzeichnen und Unscharfmaskieren ereichen oder bin ich da auf dem holzweg?
Zumindest Noise Ninja verwendet auch USM.

Gruß


----------

